# Ant invasion



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

there is a good terro faq on some of your questions.

http://www.terro.com/faq-ants.php

personally, i'd wait at least a week before giving up. you might also want to do the outdoor granules or bait stations to keep them from coming back in.


----------



## KingAnt (Aug 28, 2012)

That website was actually the first place I went to for answers. Unfortunately, the faqs didn't quite help. The site didn't answer why the ants seemed to have taken the bait, died out, and have returned for the 3rd time (3rd wave). Or when should I seal the hole in the wall? A day after the ants have died out? A week? Or if the reason why the ants are congregating NEXT to the bait and not taking it is because they're nesting, will they eventually take the bait? The site also NEVER replies to your questions.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I would seal any means of entry right away. Do the outdoor granules or bait stations too. Keep feeding the indoor ants a long as you see them.remove dead piles of ants and make sure the live ones have bait available. Dont kill any live ants though.you are using them to bring the bait back to their colony.


----------



## KingAnt (Aug 28, 2012)

bbo said:


> I would seal any means of entry right away. Do the outdoor granules or bait stations too. Keep feeding the indoor ants a long as you see them.remove dead piles of ants and make sure the live ones have bait available. Dont kill any live ants though.you are using them to bring the bait back to their colony.


The reason I dread sealing the tiny hole where the ants are coming from is because they might be nesting in the walls. The colonies and their multiple queens are probably breeding there. If I seal the hole, then the ants may continue to breed in the walls, or below my home where there's a crawl space of 3 feet.


----------



## LVDIY (Mar 28, 2011)

The fact that the ants are swarming around your bait is probably a good thing. I think the general idea is that these ants will bring the poison back to their nests eventually killing the queen. I'd probably wait with sealing up the house for the exact reason you mentioned. I would leave the bait out a bit longer, and maybe supplement with a few more around your house if needed. I was battling ants earlier this summer, and I had ants dropping dead up to a month after I first set the baits. If you seal up the entry point the ants will no longer be able to come out and get the bait.


----------



## KingAnt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I wanted to break this down to exactly how this is going. First week, plenty of ants were attracted to Terro, then disappeared or dwindled down to 2-3 ants. They showed up again, this time more than last time. Disappeared or dwindled down to 3-4 ants again. Now this is the third time. More ants than ever before, it's like they're getting stronger. What's going on? Here's a pic of it.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never heard of leaving entry points sealed to "get every last pest". I have heard of leaving them open to let pests out, but ants? 

I would keep the bait there (fresh bait) also put granules or or outdoor bait stations outside, and definitely seal ingress methods. keep in mind your window screen area probably has weep holes that need to left open.

have you done anything outdoor?


----------



## KingAnt (Aug 28, 2012)

bbo said:


> I've never heard of leaving entry points sealed to "get every last pest". I have heard of leaving them open to let pests out, but ants?
> 
> I would keep the bait there (fresh bait) also put granules or or outdoor bait stations outside, and definitely seal ingress methods. keep in mind your window screen area probably has weep holes that need to left open.
> 
> have you done anything outdoor?


I called the property owner and they were suppose to send someone over to spread ant dust in the crawl space below my home. He never showed up. I sprayed the outside with insecticide around my home. The ants are continuing to come through that one tiny hole in the wall. I even asked an "ant expert" and explained my problem. He directed me to this response he gave someone, and needless to say, it made matters worse.

http://www.antweb.org/antblog/2012/08/ants-invasion-emmy-san-jose-ca-usa.html

In the post, she's been battling the same type of ants as me (argentine ants) and have been doing so for months. She said she used Terro and they keep taking the bait and never stop.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

here is a "homemade" remedy you might want to try. it does look like they also place these outdoors.

http://www.ps.uci.edu/~tomba/ants/

*edit*
http://www.orkin.com/ants/argentine-ant/

I would use many more bait stations all around the house. in and out. Sounds like these mega colonies can be quite expansive.


----------



## KingAnt (Aug 28, 2012)

The number of ants were beyond numerous this time around. The baits were literally stuffed with ants to where they couldn't move. They drowned themselves in the liquid baits. I couldn't take it anymore and got the pest control dude to take care of it. He told me that baiting them is a waste of time and that Terro liquid bait will only continue to attract these "argentine ants" FOREVER. Even the Terro website states that argentine ants are "nearly impossible" to get under control. The pest dude told me that they were nesting in the walls and even if I tried to find out what cracks they were coming through from the outside, I would go insane. He said that there are sub colonies and hundreds of queens, and that there's a MEGA colony of these ants that run all the way from California to Mexico. Anyway, he treated the area and the ants are supposed to die out within a weak. We'll see about that.


----------



## KingAnt (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking at the services that was done on my home and the products that were used were:CYZMIC .015% (interior)TERMIDOR SC .06% (exterior)Wow, what is this? Hopefully this will keep the ants out for a while.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

just googling them sounds like they work reasonably well.

keep us posted. there are other things as well you can purchase as diy to control them outside.

those argentine ants sound like a pia to control.

transport ghp sounds like a great product. according the the manufacturer of course.


----------



## KingAnt (Aug 28, 2012)

Unfreakingbelievable!!!! There are a pile of dead ants on the windowsill where the baits were. The pest control dude obviously treated that area. But to my disbelief, there's one worker ant and queen ant clinging to life. The antennaes on the queen ant are still moving as she's fighting to stay alive. Either the pest control dude didn't do a good job or that's just the way it is. That queen ant better not come back to life.


----------



## timmy-otoole (Sep 14, 2012)

Ive had the occasional ant problem during the warm summer months, and it seems like there are times of the day when the ants prefer to come out to feed. 

My solution was to not over-analyzing whats going on. in the end the ant baits did their job


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

KingAnt said:


> Unfreakingbelievable!!!! There are a pile of dead ants on the windowsill where the baits were. The pest control dude obviously treated that area. But to my disbelief, there's one worker ant and queen ant clinging to life. The antennaes on the queen ant are still moving as she's fighting to stay alive. Either the pest control dude didn't do a good job or that's just the way it is. That queen ant better not come back to life.


did the queen zombify herself?:laughing:

here's hoping you got the situation under control.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

These "Argentine" ants are a pest in Georgia also. Actually the people who treat my home for bugs told me to use the "Terro" brand. They did tell me that it could take weeks to actually _not_ see ants as there could be more than one nest around my house. One nest of ants will not approach the "Terro" bait trap if another nest is using it. These type of ants are so bad here that I have had three (3) infestations in my truck. Imagine starting out to work in the truck and they just appear from nowhere all over the dash, console, and seats--quite nerve-wracking. The bug people told me that these ants climb up into trees seeking water and drop onto auto's/trucks then build a colony somewhere in the vehicle. I now have "Terro" bait in my truck and no ants.


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

Argentine ants are very small. They are not aggressive. They are very good termite killers. If they are a problem inside the house, when you see them just wipe them up with a rag soaked in hot water. Be sure to seal the hole to keep them out. If you know where they live outside, save up some human urine in an old milk jug and when you have a bunch, pour it down their hole. This should end your ant problem. A very simple solution.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Too old said:


> Argentine ants are very small. They are not aggressive. They are very good termite killers. If they are a problem inside the house, when you see them just wipe them up with a rag soaked in hot water. Be sure to seal the hole to keep them out. If you know where they live outside, save up some human urine in an old milk jug and when you have a bunch, pour it down their hole. This should end your ant problem. A very simple solution.


they are called pissants from the smell they give off when squishing them. 

i don't thing a bottled jug of homemade repellent will do much on the long run.

from what I've read in my research is that a multipronged approach seems to work best. Treat inside and out, always be alert for methods of entry and seal them, and use preventative measures outside.

also note that "super colonies" can span much greater distances than other types of colonies, so stopping the preventative treatments after time may allow infestations to return.


----------

